# Full SRAM RED Cento1



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

guys just wanna share for viewing pleasure..


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet! :thumbsup:

If I were a better rider, I would get one :blush2: I don't think I could do it justice....

**


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks erion,,I trained hard just to catch up with this machine's demand,,zooming fast ride,,


----------

